# DW at Waxstock



## WHIZZER

Yes we will be there along with stickers - tax discs - some new designs and limited editions so make sure you check us out early in the day

We will have a great range of LED lenser torches :thumb: including the new M7XR and the F1










ALONG with Some special products and something new ...... here is a teaser shot


----------

